# Yanmar 2210 2wd. Steering wheel spins freely.



## Holliday28 (Jun 10, 2015)

Needing help on what I may need to replace. I was turning my tractor when the steering wheel got tight and popped. Now the steering wheel spins freely. I'm not sure what part I need to replace. Any help would be awesome!!!

Thanks!!


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Welcome Holiday28! 
It seems most of these tractor all want to do things their own way. I think if you could tell us something about your tractor it might help some. The brand and serial number sure would help, maybe even a picture if you can.....


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Here is what you have. http://www.hoyetractor.com/CTGY/2210STEERING.htm

Here are some written instructions or video's if you determine to do your repairs. http://www.hoyetractor.com/steering.htm


----------

